# super fog vs repti fog



## leemancity (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello all can any recomend a good external fogger i am wondering what is the best out of the zoo med - repti fogger and the lucky reptile super fog if any one has one of these systems what are they like and what are the pit falls with it if there are any

this may of been asked before.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

leemancity said:


> Hello all can any recomend a good external fogger i am wondering what is the best out of the zoo med - repti fogger and the lucky reptile super fog if any one has one of these systems what are they like and what are the pit falls with it if there are any
> 
> this may of been asked before.


 
All i can say is repti fogger is selling like there is no tomorrow at the moment.


----------

